# 9 Ball anyone?



## Auroraoldie (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey all!

I've been a slot car fan since I was 13 when I got my first AFX set from Santa. (I still have most of the pieces, btw). I got the "bug" again a few years ago, and bought a LL Corvette Challenge (?) set but since I had no platform, it sat on the basement floor and acted as a very cool dust collector  

The basement is now finished and I have a pool table to act as a platform. I would like to put together a really nice 4'x8', landscaped, 4 lane layout so I can race with my kids and their friends. 

My questions are:

Do any members use a pool table as a platform? What are the things I need to look out for, and what are the basic things I need to be able to use my pool table in such a fashion (e.g. special table pads, cushions, etc...) ? Can I use my old Aurora AFX track pieces along with my LL pieces to make a nice 4 lane layout? Or, would I be better off buying a new set like the Tomy AFX Super International and save myself the aggravation of laying one out from scratch using a mixture of pieces? 

Thanks in advance for your help and replies.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Once you get hooked again, 4x8 will never do... Go for a 4x16 using two sheets of plywood cantilevered off each end with two simple legs (1x1 even) screwed to each end. When you want to play pool, unscrew the legs disconnect the middle track pieces, and move the sheets. An alternative is a 6x12 with two feet ripped off each sheet and lined up in the middle. Then cantilever the ends as above and attach some simple legs. Gives you an "I" shaped table for easy access to the middle of the track.

Of course, you could always start with a 4x8, but you've been warned...


----------



## Auroraoldie (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks AfxToo. I hadn't thought of the weight issue before. Your luan-insulation idea is very good.

However, I've run into a problem. First, the storage space I was considering using for the track when not in use is too small to accomodate a 4'x8' table. Secondly, due to the way the landing is designed in the stairway leading to the basement, I will have trouble getting a 4'x8' piece of any non-flexible material into the basement. 

So, in light of this and the fact that the pool table will actually hold a table larger than 4'x8', I am considering an attempt to make a 2 piece, 5'x9' table, one that can be broken down for storage when not in use.

Is this possible? What are the problems with such a design?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Auroraoldie (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow, great idea! I was worried about getting the table sections tight enough and having the track sections break from assembling and disassembling the pieces. You solved that though! Thanks. Perhaps, the type of fastening system (thumb latch where the latch pulls the opposite piece in as it is tightened) used for dining room tables and leaves would work for making the sections form a tight fit. 

Now, I could even go as large as TK Solver suggests :thumbsup: 

Ooops -- there goes my budget


----------



## Auroraoldie (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey guys,

I'm in the process of building a 3 piece, 5'x9' table that will rest on top of my pool table. Each section will be 3'x5' and made of 1/2 plywood with a homasote top. They will be framed in 1"x6" with handles on each piece and sash locks for joining each section. When the track is not in use, I plan on storing the 3 sections under the pool table.

Now, the hard part. I can't decide on how to frame out the bottom. Do I even need to frame the bottom? If so, I could use 1"x2" and have the frame just a little wider than the pool table dimensions so that it would slip down around the pool table. The benefit of this would be that it would minimize any sliding if (and when) someone leans into the table. Or, do I just glue some heavy duty foam around the perimiter that would rest on the top of the pool table rails, and perhaps supplement this with a small piece of 1"x1" that would actually be inside the table to minimize any sliding? Does anyone have any suggestions on what to use to prevent marring of the rails of the pool table?

Also, how do I approach wiring and the fact that I will eventually need some type of beefier power supply in the future?

AFxToo, if you have any layout suggestions, I would be very happy to see what you come up with.

Thanks!


----------



## Turbo880Kawasak (Feb 9, 2005)

Auroraoldie said:


> However, I've run into a problem. First, the storage space I was considering using for the track when not in use is too small to accomodate a 4'x8' table. QUOTE]
> 
> did you think of using a pulley system and suspending it from the celing
> than you can pull it up when not in use lower when needed :dude:


----------



## Auroraoldie (Dec 2, 2005)

Turbo880Kawasak said:


> Auroraoldie said:
> 
> 
> > However, I've run into a problem. First, the storage space I was considering using for the track when not in use is too small to accomodate a 4'x8' table. QUOTE]
> ...


----------

